

Holding a country to ransom - robinhouston
http://gowers.wordpress.com/2013/10/15/holding-a-country-to-ransom/

======
bnolsen
the tea party seeks to stop tyranny of the majority. The US constitution
established "limited government" as outlined by the 10th amendment. Is there
anything wrong with wanting the government itself to actually obey the law?

